#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [照片] 可愛小獅子、小虎子的照片

## 靜炎

來...

炎我也來這發幾張可愛小獅子、小虎子的照片

來跟各位獸友分享

炎我自己覺得他們真的都超級（ かわい的 ）可愛的。  :jcdragon-want:  

真想把他們全部都包在懷裡啊  :jcdragon-xd:

----------


## 凱獅雷

好可愛啊   尤其是被抱在懷裡的小獅
可愛指數破表 好想摸
超想抱的
我要圖片

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

噗噗

看到小獅子

我就想到辛巴 超可愛的XD

小老虎讓我想到一個廣告

在市場的小貓

買回家養

結果是孟加拉虎阿XD

別亂買來路不明的動物嘿

為什麼沒有小獵豹ˊˋ

但還是感謝大大分享^^

----------


## 佛蒙特

好可愛啊啊啊
真的好喜歡白虎欸
超萌的啦
>亞諾蘭斯
嘿呀
怎麼沒有小豹?
咖哩來貼貼好了www
畢竟豹是我第三喜歡的

點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容





呼~大概就這些=w=

----------


## 歐里爾

喜歡小時後幼幼張嘴打呵欠的小模樣

也喜歡長大後凜然的感覺

雖然同樣是貓科不過一直要咬(舔?)耳朵,大概還是不大高興吧 XDDD
直盯著鏡頭發愣的小獅  
還有合照的四隻 毛茸茸的大耳 還真想摸~~~(小怨


另外還有幾張小豹子的圖

睡著了也不忘要遮臉(還是打燈打太亮? 
倒數第二張的姿勢還滿好笑的~~~ (抱歉 笑點很低?!




也謝謝 佛蒙特咖哩?提供的圖檔 XP (別咬QQ



改天也來挖挖看檔案夾有沒有可以PO的一些幼圖XDDD

----------


## 飛狼薩克

> 好可愛啊啊啊
> 真的好喜歡白虎欸
> 超萌的啦
> >亞諾蘭斯
> 嘿呀
> 怎麼沒有小豹?
> 咖哩來貼貼好了www
> 畢竟豹是我第三喜歡的
> 
> ...


嗄嗄嗄嗄~
超可愛的~

第一張的肉球好光滑呀!(戳
萌死了~
第二張也是~
第三張的小豹在量體重吧!
>0<可愛極了~
第四張的姿勢怎麼這麼閒啊~
四腳晃來晃去的~(笑

感謝咖哩的補充圖喔~

啊!
也感謝靜炎大的分享喔~
你的圖也都超可愛的~

----------


## 痕‧風狼

好可愛喔  :jcdragon-xd:  
每一張都好可好可愛好可愛啦><  :jcdragon-want:  
我也要幾隻啦=口=

----------


## 路過的狗

XD!好可愛阿

看完有種心動的感覺 只想告訴你 咿?! 不是啦 好想抓一隻回家整天抱著

話說是心的悸動嗎(?)

----------


## 極soni

好好好好好好可愛喔!!

天真的樣子真是可愛極了!!

-------------------------------

TO: 咖哩

謝謝你分享圖呦!

我也很喜歡豹呢>W<

尤其是最後一張~~

真想抱回家 >"<

----------


## 夢境之狼雪克

本來就算是貓科類的種族了(?)

都很可愛呢

感謝靜炎對大貓族的貢獻

----------


## 冬

小白獅和獅寶寶好可愛~~!
感謝靜炎的分享!
我把圖都下載走囉~!

----------


## 銀牙_新

好可愛喔~  :jcdragon-want:  

小獅子好可愛,小老虎好可愛,小豹好可愛~  (肉球好可愛~...?!)

(肉球......(握握~  :jcdragon-xd:  ))

好想把它們都攬在懷裡抱抱喔~  :jcdragon-keke:

----------


## 天涯峋狼

哇~真是可愛極了呀!

好想抱抱牠們

摸摸牠們的毛呀>"<

----------


## 幻狼

請問....請問....
可以抱走嗎?(呀!!遭歐了!!
很想可以抱抱呢.
但最想還是撫摸一下牠們呢~[/s]

----------


## 幻影紅虎

大貓小時後都很可愛啦
要握手手掌都是肉球怎麼握?
要玩撒嬌遊戲
兩個大貓互相摩擦

----------

